
5 Handy Tips on Google Assistant to Future Proof Your SEO Strategy - cyberandy
https://wordlift.io/5-handy-tips-google-assistant-seo/
======
cyberandy
5 simple tactics to engage your audience with the help of Google Assistant -
this article is about PASO: Personal Assistant Search Optimization.

